# What can you tell me about his genetics?



## Yesung (Jun 5, 2010)

Alright, so while we've unofficially got a cat (now dubbed The Abyss due to his lovely green eyes) for the time being, I want to know more. I'm terribly interested in genetics and terribly interested in his coat color and what sort of genetics he's got. He's brown-silver, which sounds weird till you've seen pictures. I'm /pretty/ sure he's a mackerel tabby (he doesn't look like the other sorts of tabbies, anyway xD)? And he's definitely a DSH/moggie/whatever you call them.


















The silver is much more pronounced in his legs, which are pretty much all silver, and his tail, which is all silver and black striped, like a ring tailed lemur's. I've never seen a kitty with coloring like that, so what can you more experienced guys tell me?

PS I can get better pictures of his silver-y parts if you'd like. Probably not today, but tomorrow after school. Oh, and sorry if this is a weird thread, but I'm genuinely curious XD


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is a San Diego Mitten Kitten. They're very rare and extremely complicated to care for. For his own good, you should send him to me immediately. If that's not possible, I can come and get him.

You must act quickly, for everyone's sake.

Seriously.


----------



## Yesung (Jun 5, 2010)

marie73 said:


> This is a San Diego Mitten Kitten. They're very rare and extremely complicated to care for. For his own good, you should send him to me immediately. If that's not possible, I can come and get him.
> 
> You must act quickly, for everyone's sake.
> 
> Seriously.


Haha, he's gorgeous, isn't he? XD ..Is a San Diego Mitten Kitten a real thing? I thought he was a Hemingway/polydactyl at first, but he hasn't let me count his toes to be sure.

Haha, and if you'd like him, hop on down to Miami to pick him up, he needs a loving home. =D


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have no idea what kind of kitten he is, but he's so stinkin' cute!!!!!! There is no such thing as a Mitten Kitten, but wouldn't that be an adorable name for a breed? 

I do believe he already has a loving home.  Couldn't you just look at that face all day?


----------



## Yesung (Jun 5, 2010)

It would be an extremely adorable name for a breed, and I'd probably get ten.

And yes, I could sit there with him for hours because he's really cuddly. Unfortunately, I can't really keep him. D: I'd rather he go to an inside home rather than stay outside, which is where he lives so my dog doesn't hurt him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're so kind to think of his welfare first and foremost. I'm sure you'll find him a great home.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I remember seeing his intro pics and thought he would be a *stunner* of a cat when he fully fills out. 

Genetically:
I think you're on the mark with Mackerel Tabby. 
He is Black-based, has Agouti (_which is what makes his tabby pattern stand out_) and has minimal-to-moderate White Spotting, giving him the tuxedo-white markings.
The 'silver' you are seeing, is probably the agouti ticking some of the end-bands of his hairshaft in random patterns. He looks too 'brown' to be silver ... but I completely understand how you described him.
heidi =^..^= 

_Here is a topic I started to catalogue the many variations of cat coat colors and genetics. Maybe you could check out the photos, take some of him and add him to the topic?_
http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/119430-what-agouti-tabby-looks-like.html


----------



## Yesung (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, he is a bit brown but I can see white strands of fur on him. I'll try to get some pictures of his legs and tail if you'd like to further inspect that.

Thanks very much for the analysis, by the way, Heidi. =D How can you tell all that?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmmm. The first link I tried didn't work. I'll go back to using the first one I had saved.
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=54570

I have always been fascinated by genetics and I first learned about horse color and pattern genetics. That branched out to learning about cats. Here is the UC Davis site about cat genetics:
Cat Coat Color

I would be very interested in seeing photos of his fur. Are his white hairs simply random white hairs, like 'salt' sprinkled into his fur or are they a manifestation of agouti changing the hairshaft ... I think he will be very interesting to see.

Here is a pic of Malibu's hairshafts.
You can see the difference in pigment placement on the hairshafts depending on where the hair placement is: in the dark stripes of her classic tabby pattern or banded in between the tabby pattern. Some of her fur is tipped in black and some are tipped in 'white' ... though in actuality it is a pale yellow.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He's GORGEOUS! You are so good for saving him and trying to find him a home. How cute!


----------

